# National Maltese Specialty in Atlanta



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

For those attending the Specialty May 2010- We are planninga Pajama Party ( Pizza) So please plan accordingly- Bring "hall friendly " nightwear/sweats/slippers Be comfy- ( No Babydoll or thongs allowed LOL!!!!!!!!!)

We will hold it in 2-3 adjacent rooms and doggies are welcome.

Please leave a post if you plan on attending our first annual Spoiled Maltese Pajama Party. Also leave what evening will be best for you-
So far we have about 28 people from SM that have given me their info.

Also Miki Miller is making badges that read "Im Spoiled" and have the SM logo


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I plan on attending and Friday or Saturday is best for me.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Same here, Friday or Saturday night would be best.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Friday, Saturday or Sunday is good. I like Pizza ...and I like maltese....it all sounds good to me.

no thongs? awww darn. :bysmilie: 


.... only kidding :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Sooo no thongs or sexy things for us but can our furbabies at least be naked or can they wear something sexy or do they have to dress in PJ's too :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smrofl: maybe I'll just let them come in bows.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Friday, Saturday or Sunday for me.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Friday or Saturday would be best for us. Pizza and pups - what fun!!! Thanks for making the arrangements.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Feb 21 2010, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888448


> Sooo no thongs or sexy things for us but can our furbabies at least be naked or can they wear something sexy or do they have to dress in PJ's too :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smrofl: maybe I'll just let them come in bows.[/B]


Oh,you mean us...I thought you meant the fur babies...ha,ha. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

ohhh pjs for the fur babies would be cool too! I am going to see if I can get some for Delilah  I even saw a doggie swim suit today at work,LOL I couldn't believe it!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Emma is flipping thru this month's Victoria Secret catalog as we speak.  

Friday, Saturday or Sunday is good for me too!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sounds fun! I'll be there tues- monday so any day works for me! Friday or saturday night might find me having to blow dry a puppy or two, but maybe I can do it during the party. Sunday night won't be as good for most people because of the banquet/auction and my experience is that it runs LATE. 

This is going to be a whole lot of fun!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay this is my Plan- FRIDAY NIGHT SPOILED MALTESE PAJAMA PIZZA PARTY

I think its better to have it the night before the Sweepstakes instead of the night before the conformation show( I am sure you will all agree) 

menu= PIZZA + soda, wine,or Margaritas ( Salad if someone else volunteers to go get it at an Olive Garden or other restaurant)


I have called the Hotel and they are serviced by a local "Papa Johns" that I called and they can accommodate an order for 12 Pizzas in less than 1 hour ( I was impressed) and 2 Liter soda pop-

but since we are in a hotel and NOT driving...........we could bring wine or beer or Margarita fixings and have a REAL party. 

I am asking if we can also have a few folks rooming in the same area so we will not "bother" other people and so far everyone is cooperative...........I need the confirmation numbers of anyone that wants to be nearby.

So if those of you that love wine or Margaritas and are not flying...........just bring some wine , beer or other potent potable. I will get the plastic cups and paper/plastic plates. I will also pack my own blender & Tequilla. etc......( I love a good margarita with Pizza!)


remind me to bathe Mimi before the Margaritas.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

It sounds like you all are going to have so much fun!!!! I'm envious. But I'll just have to make my own margarita's and wait for pictures. Have fun.

Darlene and Miley


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Bumping this up


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Friday night sounds good to me, if I can bring my kiddos too. (human kids lol).


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Packing your own BLENDER :w00t: 
LOVE IT!!

i will most certainly be attending the 1st ever SM PJ/Pizza Party! 
Friday is fine w/me.

I will have a car and go and pick up some salad too..


----------

